# Odd noise?!



## EGrant23 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hoping I am able to get some help as I'm new to this site and think I will enjoy it. I also have 10 years in the professional pest control field so hopefully I am able to help with some of those questions as well. We moved into a brand new home last spring and had new sod and an irrigation system put in. Seeing as I'm in Minnesota, we need to winterize our system and I had that professionally done last Fall. When using my system this year, we notice a noise coming from the pipe. It's a fairly loud noise that's hard to describe but it is noticable the entire time the system is running. The pipe is right in our bedroom wall which doesn't go over well with the wife.  This sound certainly wasn't there last year so I am wondering if it had to do with the start of the system this year. Any ideas? Suggestions? Tips? TIA


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

What does it sound like? Is it a constant knocking/banging sound? If so, it's possibly due to high water pressure causing the pipes to knock against each other or framing. Do you have a pressure regulator on your main?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@EGrant23 I had something similar when I had mine installed and I thought it was in the pipes but it was actually the water meter causing the issue, had it replaced and now it's silent when irrigation is running.

It shouldn't be water hammer if it happens while running and if it didn't make the noise last year it may not be the meter either, but worth a shot to check it out.


----------



## EGrant23 (Jun 14, 2019)

stotea said:


> What does it sound like? Is it a constant knocking/banging sound? If so, it's possibly due to high water pressure causing the pipes to knock against each other or framing. Do you have a pressure regulator on your main?


I don't currently have a pressure regulator on the main. It's certainly not a knocking, it's a constant buzz like where you can hear the water running but at a much more higher audible.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the ball valves to be fully open and not partial.


----------



## EGrant23 (Jun 14, 2019)

g-man said:


> Check the ball valves to be fully open and not partial.


They're fully open.


----------

